# Dinette cushion!



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Need a solution for that dinette cushion by the rear queen slide. The velcro thing just ain't working! I've added my own "extra" velcro, but that sticky stuff just pulls off the cushion. The cushion just falls down anyway.

Problem:
Keystone, it their infinite wisdom, decided to put the clamp (to hold the queen slide) on the bottom section of the slide. On the 2003 model, it's right behind the upright cushion of the dinette. It's long, and pushes out on the cushion some. The velcro they installed, was stitched on, but it doesn't quite engage the other piece on the frame.

My solution was to install new velcro to hold it in place better. Well, that sticky sided velcro just ends up pulling off the cushion. (or the frame) I think sewing it down on the cushion might work. I'm wondering who might be able to sew that (what type of machine), or if anyone has a better idea of how to fix the problem.

I see that KEYSTONE decided to move the clamps in 2004, up on the outboard sides of the frame, solving part of the problem. Do they still have velcro on the cushion?


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

They make curved needles for situations like that









My Great Uncle used them in his upholstery business. They were also used by quilters.

And yes they did move the clamps (I guess) because in our '04 the clamps are up high enough to not get in the way. Have no problem in ours staying in place


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Yeah, the velcro is on my 04 21RS and it's already ripping the vinyl on the back of the cushion. I was thinking about removing it and putting a heavy vinyl patch of some sort on the cushion with a new piece of velcro. I have to look at it somemore...


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Yeah...that's my wife's pet peeve with teh Outback. She's tried everything to keep that cushion in place and nothing works for very long


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

When I had the 26RS, my cushion did the same thing. I took some Gorilla glue and glued the piece of velcro to the frame of the queen bed, and that seemed to work pretty well. If that did not work, I was going to put a long tab from the top of the cushion and a piece of velcro glued to the wood under the mattress to attach the long tab to.


----------



## jjdmel (Jan 5, 2004)

We have the same problem with our cushion. We have tried many different things also. So far the industrial strength velcro that we put on is working but who knows how long that will last.

Julie


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I put our cushion into position when I sit down and my body holds it there. When I get up, it falls over, but I'm not sitting there any more so it doesn't matter









Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Pete,

I just put some of the industrial grade velcro on last week, and it seemed to work ok while I was down on Long Island this week. I do forsee needing to stitch it on the cushion in the future though.

As for who can stitch it, any tent repair facility should have the HD sewing ability. I don't know how the USAF works, but when I was in the Navy, and we needed anything sewed, whether it was some new chevrons on our uniform, or to have a new tool pouch made for the ordnance shop, we went to see our friendly neighborhood parachute rigger.

The PR's in Navy squadrons had heavy duty sewing machines that would sew heavy nylon webbing, so I'm sure they would sew the vinyl seatback. Just a thought, don't know if you would be able to impose upon that type of work center or not.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Good plan. I used to know the guys there, as they inspect some of our equipment. I should have asked the guy that fixed my new LAZYBOY furniture yesterday. I bet they could do it.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Pete I had the same problem After a couple of trips and my 6 year old always putting his feet on it I can say its holding up well.

I bought the real Industrial Velcro, better glue! Cleaned the surfaces with rubbing alcohol, then pressed them in place and left them for 24 hours. Then I used a staple gun to hold the bunk side in place. This, combined with the one installed by Keystone have things in place without falling over on me anymore.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Maybe I'll search that stuff down and try it. There has to be something out there that'll attach it to the cushion. Maybe in the sewing dept at WallyWorld.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Pete I found it at a sewing/craft store too. I never found anything like this at Lowe's or the other hardware store.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Pete,

I got mine at the Home Cheapo, in the hardware department. Looks like the same package that Steve got, except I got the black color. They didn't have the heavy duty stuff in white.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Maybe I'll stitch in a couple square feet of velcro to the back of the cushion. Maybe that'll hold her!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Pete don't for get a staple gun, hot glue gun, welding machine, riveter, duct tape, super glue and maybe some bubble gum too... something should hold it back eventually!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey, your forgot the bungee cords. If Pete's firehouse is anything like ours, there are more the a few of them holding something to the engine. Our motto: If there is no compartment space left, bungee it somewhere. Also works well when someone pulls out of the bay with a high side compartment door open. _Dept. Mech. to Apparatus Driver:_ "Jim, if your going to take off with full flaps, you better make sure your are parked in the center of the hanger"









Tim

P.S. I wasn't the apparatus driver in question, just in case you were wondering.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Bungies! YES! Don't forget velcro too!
I was in a Crash Fire Rescue (airport type) truck the other day, and we were sideswiped by one of the largest firetrucks ever built:

The P-15

I'm considering using this 8x8, twin diesel motor vehicle to tow my OUTBACK!
It carries an additional 6,100 gallons of water. That should last the weekend!









PS...I was in a truck like this when we were hit...no injuries!

P-23


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Grunt grunt....more power......!









Can we get those in Red! I know, I know, the FAA like them slime lime. Our ARFF truck is a Chevy 3500 series 4x4, with a utility body, and a 1000 gpm pump, with pump and roll capabilty, and a front turret nozzle, as long as your are in 4 LO. It takes alot of rpm's to generate any kind of pressure on that pump, and with only 150 gallons of water, and 30 gallons of foam concentrate, your not going far with out another pumper nearby.









I'll have to get some pictures and post them for your amusement.

Tim (not to be confused with Tim Allen)


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Great Idea Paul! Thanks!
I never even thought of making my wife sew it!









Maybe, someday...I'll get my trailer back from service!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I was talking to one of the Velcro owners this weekend, they have Velcro with special adhesive that bonds better to vinyl. Regular Velcro has different adhesive. I believe Home Depot has a very good Velcro selection.
Velcro Extreme will stick to almost everything, including concrete, brick, etc.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

I bought industrial strength velcro at SAM's - they have a big pack with white and black.

It has been holding for 2 years. However, if I did it again, I would put a nice big piece of the loop (soft side) on the cushion and a smaller hook piece on the wall. My pieces are about 4 inches long and they hold SO well that I'm often afraid I'll wreck something pulling them off (I only used the adhesive that came on the velcro, no cleaning, stapling, anything)

By the way, we've used that big pack of velcro for a million other things in the camper and truck - well worth the $20

Lori and Greg


----------

